# Bell Tree Minecraft Server - IN LOCKDOWN



## Beary (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome to *Where The Bells Fall*, Minecraft server with lots of fun.
This server is whitelisted, so please fill out the form below.


*IP : 162.244.166.21:31369*

- Form -

Minecraft IGN :
Age :
Have you ever griefed? :
Why do you want to join? :
What do you think you can contribute? :


- Basic Rules -

1 : No griefing.
2 : Be kind to other players.
3 : Please don't swear.
4 : Don't spam chat.
5: Don't harass.
6 : Have fun!

- Mod Applications -
Minecraft IGN :
Why? :
Have you ever been a mod somewhere? :
How often are you onlin

- Whitelisted Members -

*Beary - EnderGirl091 - Owner
WellFedBanana - ( Beary's Father ) - Admin
TheCreeperHugz - TheCreeperHugz - Player
a potato - HawaiidahanPres - Mod
Hoppy~Shnell - MelodyErin - Player
Trundle - E765 - Player
inthenameofSweden - Tanglepaw57 - Player
Fossildude747 - Fossildude747 - Player
shayminskyforme88 - ShawnAppleMac - Player
Foxy the Pirate Fox - thelordvader55 - Player
Kippla - kittenrobotarmy - Mod
SteveyTaco - Jayson64 - Player
Giantmushroom - jkampf - Player
tearexia - soot_rabbit - Player
Tokayseye - McKenna402 - Player

*​


----------



## Beary (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## nard (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd totally join if I had Minecraft! Good luck on the server, my little granolo bar~ <3 ouo


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I'd totally join if I had Minecraft! Good luck on the server, my little granolo bar~ <3 ouo



Thanks!
Bumpy.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd join too if I could access the PC version... unfortunately, my family's laptop is kind of lousy. I take it it's not accessible from other versions?

Sorry if it's a stupid question. I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to Minecraft.


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I'd join too if I could access the PC version... unfortunately, my family's laptop is kind of lousy. I take it it's not accessible from other versions?
> 
> Sorry if it's a stupid question. I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to Minecraft.



No, it's not. Sorry.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 1, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : TheCreeperHugz
Age : 15
Have you ever griefed? : Nope
Why do you want to join? : Who wouldn't want to join a server owned by such an awesomesauce person? Small, friendly communities like this are often hard to come by in decent minecraft servers
What do you think you can contribute? : I'm a good an alright builder, I can build stuff on the server


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't think so. Thank you anyway, though, and enjoy the free bumps!


----------



## a potato (Dec 1, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : HawaiidahanPres
Age : I prefer not to say publicly, but if necessary I can PM it to you if that's ok
Have you ever griefed? : Nope 
Why do you want to join? : I've been looking for new servers
What do you think you can contribute? : Fun and creative builds. 

It's a longshot but I can still try XD
Minecraft IGN : HawaiidahanPres
Why? : I love helping and can bring some new ideas
Have you ever been a mod somewhere? : No
How often are you online: Depends, I could be on all day or 15 minutes, depending on school (Typically I could be on for a couple hours)


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Dec 1, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : MelodyErin (Yes, it is a girl name )
Age : 16.
Have you ever griefed? : Only generated structures, I don't normally grief player builds.
Why do you want to join? : Minecraft + Belltree forums! What could possibly go wrong?! Also, I've been feeling like playing more than just singleplayer lately...I feel playing on a Server helps one make more friends! 
What do you think you can contribute? : Uh, I like to build wool art, and I'm good at making shops~!


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Minecraft IGN : TheCreeperHugz
> Age : 15
> Have you ever griefed? : Nope
> Why do you want to join? : Who wouldn't want to join a server owned by such an awesomesauce person? Small, friendly communities like this are often hard to come by in decent minecraft servers
> What do you think you can contribute? : I'm a good an alright builder, I can build stuff on the server



Approved. I'll whitelist you in a moment.



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Yeah, I didn't think so. Thank you anyway, though, and enjoy the free bumps!



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



a potato said:


> Minecraft IGN : HawaiidahanPres
> Age : I prefer not to say publicly, but if necessary I can PM it to you if that's ok
> Have you ever griefed? : Nope
> Why do you want to join? : I've been looking for new servers
> ...





Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Minecraft IGN : MelodyErin
> Age : 16.
> Have you ever griefed? : Only generated structures, I think grief is unfair.
> Why do you want to join? : Minecraft + Belltree forums! What could possibly go wrong?!
> What do you think you can contribute? : Uh, I like to build wool art?



Holy **** applications galore

@potato : Whitelist application approved. Age isn't required but I don't want crazy 6 year olds trashing everything
Mod application approved. Come on after I whitelist you and I'll op you.

@Hoppy : Approved.


----------



## a potato (Dec 1, 2014)

What version of Minecraft is it?
EEEE TYSM BEARYYY

Don't worry. I'm, at least six and a half!


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow you copied the idea of a TBT Minecraft server


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Wow you copied the idea of a TBT Minecraft server



I did not.
I have the right to make a server, just like you did. and by your philosophy,
YOU copied Ashtot.


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> I did not.
> I have the right to make a server, just like you did. and by your philosophy,
> YOU copied Ashtot.



We'll his server broke. I'll just leave this alone


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> We'll his server broke. I'll just leave this alone



Good idea.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 1, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : E765
Age : 16
Have you ever griefed? : Yes
Why do you want to join? : To play Minecraft!
What do you think you can contribute? : Mining and crafting!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 1, 2014)

Minecraft IGN: Tanglepaw57
Age: 17
Have you ever griefed?: Nope, never will either
Why do you want to join?: I'm always interested in small community Minecraft servers to play on
What do you think you can contribute?: I do decent small builds, and I could provide polite and sometimes sarcastic converstation


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Minecraft IGN : E765
> Age : 16
> Have you ever griefed? : Yes
> Why do you want to join? : To play Minecraft!
> What do you think you can contribute? : Mining and crafting!





inthenameofSweden said:


> Minecraft IGN: Tanglepaw57
> Age: 17
> Have you ever griefed?: Nope, never will either
> Why do you want to join?: I'm always interested in small community Minecraft servers to play on
> What do you think you can contribute?: I do decent small builds, and I could provide polite and sometimes sarcastic converstation



I'll whitelist you two tomorrow. I don't have much time today.


----------



## Fossildude747 (Dec 1, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : Fossildude747
Age : 13
Have you ever griefed? : Nope, well except on a factions server but it's allowed there, never griefed where its not allowed
Why do you want to join? : I wanna play on a nice small little community server without swearing and griefing!
What do you think you can contribute? : Well, I would like to build a resterant if people are low on food. And build other things! It really depends on what the server has and stuff to see what I can help with.


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 1, 2014)

Is this server 24/7?


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Is this server 24/7?



Yes.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 1, 2014)

hihihi

if only I had minecraft rip Laf 2k14


----------



## Mini Mario (Dec 1, 2014)

Age : 



Spoiler



13




Have you ever griefed? : No, I've trolled though, which is differen't because I gave them a reward and did not destroy anything as in put lava.
Why do you want to join? : Because I can't ever find a good Minecraft Server 
What do you think you can contribute? : Pixel Art maybe? Alot of redstone too.


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2014)

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> Age :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll whitelist you tomorrow.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

Sounds cool! Once I finally get a laptop and get Minecraft, I should be able to join but that's going to be in a couple months SOOO.


----------



## Fossildude747 (Dec 2, 2014)

Beary what about my application you completely skipped it!


----------



## Beary (Dec 2, 2014)

Fossildude747 said:


> Beary what about my application you completely skipped it!



Sorry. Whitelisting you all now. Give me some time.

All whitelisted except Foxy. Did not give me an Minecraft IGN.


----------



## Beary (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 2, 2014)

Buuump.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 3, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : ShawnAppleMac
Age : 18
Have you ever  griefed?: No
Why do you want to join? : because I hadn't played Minecraft for a while and would want to find a server I could constantly go to as my regular server(I used to go to Buxville, but I got lazy after they reset).
What do you think you can contribute? : I can help build.


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Minecraft IGN : ShawnAppleMac
> Age : 18
> Have you ever  griefed?: No
> Why do you want to join? : because I hadn't played Minecraft for a while and would want to find a server I could constantly go to as my regular server(I used to go to Buxville, but I got lazy after they reset).
> What do you think you can contribute? : I can help build.



Whitelisted.


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## cielyca (Dec 3, 2014)

This looks cool. Are the whitelisted people active? Do you actually play together? What do you do? Im just really curious. Its been ages since I have played minecraft though.


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

cielyca said:


> This looks cool. Are the whitelisted people active? Do you actually play together? What do you do? Im just really curious. Its been ages since I have played minecraft though.



Some of them are. When I'm online, there's usually one or more people there already.
I'm planning some community projects and events for the Christmas season, so hopefully Thats some motivation for them to be online more often.


----------



## Mini Mario (Dec 3, 2014)

Crap, I forgot, my IGN is thelordvader55


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

Foxy the Pirate Fox said:


> Crap, I forgot, my IGN is thelordvader55



I will whitelist you as soon as I can.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 3, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : kittenrobotarmy
Age : 13
Have you ever griefed? : Well, sort of. See, on another server, my friend got stuck in somebody's house and we had to mine him out of there, but they thought we were griefing. But that was only because he couldn't get out. It's obviously not happening again.
Why do you want to join? : This is my favorite AC community, and I've been waiting for an active multiplayer server to come by that's up frequently, not just every-now-and-then.
What do you think you can contribute? : My awesomesauce humor and I may try my hand at building stuff, I can make halfway decent creations.


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Minecraft IGN : kittenrobotarmy
> Age : 13
> Have you ever griefed? : Well, sort of. See, on another server, my friend got stuck in somebody's house and we had to mine him out of there, but they thought we were griefing. But that was only because he couldn't get out. It's obviously not happening again.
> Why do you want to join? : This is my favorite AC community, and I've been waiting for an active multiplayer server to come by that's up frequently, not just every-now-and-then.
> What do you think you can contribute? : My awesomesauce humor and I may try my hand at building stuff, I can make halfway decent creations.



Accepted, you will be whitelisted soon.


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

All whitelisted. In the evening, server will be down for an update in size.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 3, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : kittenrobotarmy

Why? : Now that I've been onto the server and checked it out, it's absolutely fantastic. I want to be able to help build it, and I can do so much more if I'm a mod. I already have some ideas and thoughts about how to make the server a bit more newbie-friendly (considering I died 4 times in 2 days), so more people will be drawn to it.

Have you ever been a mod somewhere? : Not on a Minecraft server, no. But I was an administrator and mod on a Warriors website that's still running, so I do have experience.

How often are you online : Often, actually. I love Minecraft and I'll gladly spend time on this server. I have school 8-2 PM, but I tend to get on the computer at around 2:30.


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Minecraft IGN : kittenrobotarmy
> 
> Why? : Now that I've been onto the server and checked it out, it's absolutely fantastic. I want to be able to help build it, and I can do so much more if I'm a mod. I already have some ideas and thoughts about how to make the server a bit more newbie-friendly (considering I died 4 times in 2 days), so more people will be drawn to it.
> 
> ...




ACCEPTEDDDD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump this server is awesome! JOIN IT


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

*This is now a Bukkit server with plugins.
These plugins will benefit the server. Bukkit is in 1.7.9, so make sure you switch to that.*


----------



## nekosync (Dec 4, 2014)

I think I'll sign up someday.  is this community active?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Dec 4, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I think I'll sign up someday.  is this community active?



I go on pretty much every night even though I should be revising oops and there's always either someone already there or someone joins within a couple of minutes. So yeah, most of us are pretty active


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 4, 2014)

Total noob question but what is griefing?


----------



## a potato (Dec 4, 2014)

It's like destroying people's work. 
Here's a better explanation though! http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Griefing

Also, bump!
(this server is absolutely amazing and joining has been the best decision i have ever made)


----------



## Beary (Dec 4, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I think I'll sign up someday.  is this community active?



Relatively.



alwatkins said:


> Total noob question but what is griefing?



Destroying other people's things.



a potato said:


> It's like destroying people's work.
> Here's a better explanation though! http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Griefing
> 
> Also, bump!
> (this server is absolutely amazing and joining has been the best decision i have ever made)



I'm flattered. 
*Removing some uneeded plugins. I want to keep this as vanilla as possible.
WARNING. Some or all of your items may have dissapeared via the Bukkit transition. I apologize, and if you need anything, ask or PM me.*


----------



## a potato (Dec 4, 2014)

I just realized prismarine was 1.8 stuff....

Well that'll be fun to fix!


----------



## Beary (Dec 4, 2014)

a potato said:


> I just realized prismarine was 1.8 stuff....
> 
> Well that'll be fun to fix!



</3
I wish you luck.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 4, 2014)

We've had a successful day. a potato crashed the server because he blew up a TNT pyramid. 10/10 would blow up again


----------



## a potato (Dec 4, 2014)

Kippla said:


> We've had a successful day. a potato crashed the server because he blew up a TNT pyramid. 10/10 would blow up again



I did not, *thankyouverymuch*.


----------



## Beary (Dec 4, 2014)

Kippla said:


> We've had a successful day. a potato crashed the server because he blew up a TNT pyramid. 10/10 would blow up again





a potato said:


> I did not, *thankyouverymuch*.



Guys, stop ;-;


----------



## toxapex (Dec 5, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : McKenna402
Age : 16
Have you ever griefed? : Nope
Why do you want to join? : You guys seem pretty fly, so I thought I'd give it a try also I wanna reacquaint myself with minecraft after not playing for over a year
What do you think you can contribute? : Any number of things provided I know how they work!


----------



## Mango (Dec 5, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : MangoHulk/Axel123
Age : 14/ 4, 8, 6
Have you ever griefed? : no
Why do you want to join? : idk
What do you think you can contribute? : idk


----------



## a potato (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump!
We have a lot of fun on this server!


----------



## J087 (Dec 5, 2014)

We have a minecraft world? Oh, only since December. 
I'd gladly visit sometime. I have several buildings in my portfolio which I could recreate.


----------



## Beary (Dec 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Minecraft IGN : McKenna402
> Age : 16
> Have you ever griefed? : Nope
> Why do you want to join? : You guys seem pretty fly, so I thought I'd give it a try also I wanna reacquaint myself with minecraft after not playing for over a year
> What do you think you can contribute? : Any number of things provided I know how they work!



ACCEPTED
I shall whitelist you later today.



Mango said:


> Minecraft IGN : MangoHulk/Axel123
> Age : 14/ 4, 8, 6
> Have you ever griefed? : no
> Why do you want to join? : idk
> What do you think you can contribute? : idk



Denied. Too vague.


----------



## Mango (Dec 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> ACCEPTED
> I shall whitelist you later today.
> 
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump! The spawn has been changed, and we have a Christmas theme with falling snow!

Also I meant Jawile crashed the server not potato sorry


----------



## Redacted (Dec 5, 2014)

OK


----------



## Beary (Dec 5, 2014)

Early Winter Extravaganza
The First Server Event


This Event is basically a gigantic team race.
Teams of TWO will try to best the others in 5 games of luck, skill, judgement, and intelligence. Diamonds are score.
If you are available during the time specified, PLEASE PM ME. I need to set up teams if possible.

- Team Games -




Spoiler: Dynamite on Ice



Each team has a pit full of ice - oh, and chests which are full of diamonds. Using only TNT, you must get as many diamonds as possible.





Spoiler: Minecraft Trivia



The name says it all. Teams will compete to see which knows the most about minecraft. You get 20 diamonds for each correct answer, but...both teammates have to get it correct!





Spoiler: Quick! Snowball!



Building a fort is harder than you'd think. The team to build the fort that is the best defense against the other team's snowballs is the winner!





Spoiler: Polar Express



A luck based game where each team chooses between 6 different minecart tracks. Some reward, some kill, and some just stop. The team with the most players alive wins!





Spoiler: Winter Wrap-up



A simple building contest.





Spoiler: FINAL EVENT



A fireworks show!



THIS IS PLANNED TO HAPPEN ON DECEMBER 13th, SATURDAY AT 4PM PST.​


----------



## tearexia (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello there~

*Minecraft IGN :* soot_rabbit
*Age :* 21 in March
*Have you ever griefed? :* Nope.
*Why do you want to join? :* Potato mentioned this server to me, he's my referral. I'm also looking for a more peaceful environment to build with a community, the server I've been on for the past five months is a tad toxic and I'd love to build somewhere with more relaxed people that aren't aiming for drama.
*What do you think you can contribute?* I've been playing MC since I was 14 years old and have a lot of experience. I also consider myself a fairly decent builder. Hopefully you can view that album, I think I've set it to public (｡･ω･｡) 

Thank you for viewing my application! Also, if you guys have a skype group I'd happily share my username.


----------



## a potato (Dec 5, 2014)

(10/10 would whitelist)


----------



## Beary (Dec 5, 2014)

tearexia said:


> Hello there~
> 
> *Minecraft IGN :* soot_rabbit
> *Age :* 21 in March
> ...



Accepted. I haven't thought of starting a Skype group...hmmm..pretty good idea.
Potato, could you whitelist her?
The command is /whitelist add <player>


----------



## a potato (Dec 5, 2014)

Whitelisted!


----------



## SteveyTaco (Dec 5, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : Jayson64
Age : 13
Have you ever griefed? : No
Why do you want to join? : Because I wanna play Minecraft.
What do you think you can contribute? : S****y houses.


----------



## Beary (Dec 5, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Minecraft IGN : Jayson64
> Age : 13
> Have you ever griefed? : No
> Why do you want to join? : Because I wanna play Minecraft.
> What do you think you can contribute? : S****y houses.



Whitelisted


----------



## Hikari (Dec 5, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : MudkipOshawott
Age : 14
Have you ever griefed? : Nope.
Why do you want to join? : So I can improve my building skills, and join a minecraft community. (I haven't played in a while XD)
What do you think you can contribute? : Uh... my horrible okay build?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm having some trouble connecting. When I try to connect with the latest update, it says Craftbukkit 1.7.9 then when I downgrade to 1.7.9, it says my client is obsolete since it uses 8.1. Then when I go to 8.1, it says Craftbukkit 1.7.9 again. Any way to fix this?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 6, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I'm having some trouble connecting. When I try to connect with the latest update, it says Craftbukkit 1.7.9 then when I downgrade to 1.7.9, it says my client is obsolete since it uses 8.1. Then when I go to 8.1, it says Craftbukkit 1.7.9 again. Any way to fix this?



That's very odd. The server is 1.7.9 unless it updated in the last day, so it shouldn't be giving you the message that it's 8.1. Have you tried deleting and redownloading the launcher?


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 6, 2014)

Craftbukkit is updated to 1.8.1


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 6, 2014)

Not for our server.

Bump! Check back to see if you've been whitelisted if you applied!


----------



## Beary (Dec 6, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Craftbukkit is updated to 1.8.1



I cannot update it yet on the website I'm hosting on.


----------



## Syd (Dec 6, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : George_The_Frogg
Age : 20!
Have you ever griefed? : Nope
Why do you want to join? : I want to play more than just singleplayr, plus the belltree community is amazing!
What do you think you can contribute? : I'm pretty good at surviving? c:

and I'll try out the mod thing
Minecraft IGN : George_the_Frogg
Why? : I really like helping others out in many ways!(building, redstone, mining whatever)!
Have you ever been a mod somewhere? : No :C
How often are you online: Depends. From all day (like 10 am to 8 pm) to like an hour (class)


----------



## Beary (Dec 6, 2014)

Syd said:


> Minecraft IGN : George_The_Frogg
> Age : 20!
> Have you ever griefed? : Nope
> Why do you want to join? : I want to play more than just singleplayr, plus the belltree community is amazing!
> ...



Regular application accepted. Mod application rejected. We have enough mods for now.


----------



## Syd (Dec 6, 2014)

Beary said:


> Regular application accepted. Mod application rejected. We have enough mods for now.



Ok! No problemo, I'll join in a second


----------



## Mini Mario (Dec 6, 2014)

*Someone play wit moi *


----------



## a potato (Dec 6, 2014)

Bump! It truly is a great server! (And may I add we have excellent mods? Hehehe)


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

a potato said:


> It's like destroying people's work.
> Here's a better explanation though! http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Griefing



Wait why would anyone do that? That sounds horrible!


----------



## a potato (Dec 7, 2014)

alwatkins said:


> Wait why would anyone do that? That sounds horrible!



Because people are jerks sometimes I assume.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

a potato said:


> Because people are jerks sometimes I assume.



Pretty much this. It's a negative way of addressing boredom. Thankfully I never experienced this.


----------



## a potato (Dec 7, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 8, 2014)

Kippla said:


> That's very odd. The server is 1.7.9 unless it updated in the last day, so it shouldn't be giving you the message that it's 8.1. Have you tried deleting and redownloading the launcher?



Not yet, but thanks for the tip


----------



## Beary (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm sorry I have not been on lately. School caught up with me, and I'm getting very stressed.


----------



## a potato (Dec 9, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Mini Mario (Dec 10, 2014)

Sum1 Pley Plz


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Beary (Dec 13, 2014)

*I apologize for not having the event ready.
When I disabled one plugin, my warp set dissapeared. Plus the fact that I haven't had time to work on it, and my life is pretty chaotic right now doesn't help.
I hope you all understand.*


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 14, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : Shadow_Star137
Age : 17
Have you ever griefed?: Never have done, never will.
Why do you want to join? : Well I typically play minigame servers a lot and I'm getting a bit bored of playing the same ones day in and day out. Plus, I'm lonely on my singleplayer world, so why not join a small, but friendly server?
What do you think you can contribute? Well... I actually don't know. I'm alright-ish builder, but not the most creative and you seem to have plenty of others who say their skill is building. ^_^" Maybe just being able to help out others when they want it/need it? Such as gathering resources, building things, exploring, etc. I like helping.

I probably won't be active on the server until Thursday if I do get white listed. I may hop on during the week, but I'm currently using minecraft to help on a college assignment, but if I get it done tomorrow, then that'll change.


----------



## Beary (Dec 14, 2014)

Shadow Star said:


> Minecraft IGN : Shadow_Star137
> Age : 17
> Have you ever griefed?: Never have done, never will.
> Why do you want to join? : Well I typically play minigame servers a lot and I'm getting a bit bored of playing the same ones day in and day out. Plus, I'm lonely on my singleplayer world, so why not join a small, but friendly server?
> ...



Accepted. I'll whitelist you as soon as I can.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 19, 2014)

Get yo butts back into gear!


----------



## Beary (Dec 19, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Get yo butts back into gear!



AYE CAPTAIN


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 20, 2014)

Finally finished with my college work for the term! Though, they already set us work from next term. -_-" However! Since I don't give a flying feather about it for the moment, I should be able to go on the server tonight at last. I really need a break. XD Also, how active is everyone on the server? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Shadow Star said:


> Finally finished with my college work for the term! Though, they already set us work from next term. -_-" However! Since I don't give a flying feather about it for the moment, I should be able to go on the server tonight at last. I really need a break. XD Also, how active is everyone on the server? Just out of curiosity.



Nobody's been on in a while, but I'm sure with more people It'll go back to normal.


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Bump, my dad's online. I'll be on later today.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

I was on alone earlier today after a week-long absence <_< 

On a side note, if anybody finds an ocean biome, please tell me. I've been traveling forever and haven't found one XD


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 22, 2014)

Just tried to join the server and it said I wasn't white-listed???


----------



## Beary (Dec 22, 2014)

Shadow Star said:


> Just tried to join the server and it said I wasn't white-listed???



Oops, I'm so sorry! I haven't gotten the chance to go on in a while. I'll whitelist you in a bit.

EDIT: We are experiencing some technical issues. I'll fix them as fast as I can.


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> Oops, I'm so sorry! I haven't gotten the chance to go on in a while. I'll whitelist you in a bit.
> 
> EDIT: We are experiencing some technical issues. I'll fix them as fast as I can.



Ah, it's fine. I don't mind. I was just baffled earlier was all. At least I've settled on a house design for when I do go on the server (gathering resources will be annoying, so I think I'll be treating it like animal crossing and upgrade it bit by bit) since I decided to go on single player earlier.


----------



## nekosync (Dec 26, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : nekosync
Age : 14
Have you ever griefed? : Nope.
Why do you want to join? : I want to play with other people and have some fun.
What do you think you can contribute? : I can make pixel art and come up with some creative ideas.


----------



## Beary (Dec 26, 2014)

I have not been able to solve the technical difficulties, so the server is on lockdown at the moment.


----------



## a potato (Dec 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> I have not been able to solve the technical difficulties, so the server is on lockdown at the moment.



I may be able to help depending on what the problem is. Just lemme know if yowant me to help.


----------



## Caffeine Coffee (Dec 26, 2014)

Minecraft IGN : TKTBryant
Age : 20
Have you ever griefed? : No.
Why do you want to join? : I want to meet other people.
What do you think you can contribute? : Creating Shops and redstone equipment.


----------



## nekosync (Dec 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> I have not been able to solve the technical difficulties, so the server is on lockdown at the moment.



Aww, that's a shame.


----------

